# High Speed Photography (The Arrow Shot) !!!!!!!



## DRB1313 (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, What started out as just popping a water balloon in the last series,
turned into something a little more challenging.
I knew right from the start who I needed to call, the world
renown Traditional Archer and Moderator, Al33.
He was more than happy to have me come over and help
me out with the attempt.  We were accompanied and supervised by the one and only Ta-Ton-Ka-Chips.
We did have to teach Al how to count you know! (For the timing and All).
We only had 8 Balloons to start and I broke one in the sink
So! after a few quick lessons on the 1, 2, 3, shoot and a
few dance steps in the yard, we started shooting.
Al with the Bow, me with the camera and John rolling his eyes at us two clowns.
We dialed things in right off the bat and managed to get a few keepers.
Thank you very much Al and john for the help.
I could not have done it without Ya'll.
Lunch was good and so was the fellowship.

It was amazing to see how the arrow got deflected by the bursting balloon.
Hope Ya'll Enjoy


----------



## flattop (Jul 2, 2009)

Those are way cool!


----------



## Smokey (Jul 2, 2009)

Very cool indeed.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 2, 2009)

Those turned out VERY nice David! Amazing how the force of the water kicked the arrow up as the balloon exploded. I enjoyed being a part of this project. That was fun.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 2, 2009)

WOW that is soooo cool.  Great job y'all.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow... you can see the initial hole in which the arrow went through and that is not where it is at in the pic... David, you guys pulled off some amazing work. Awesome pics....


PS.... now I want to see the bullet picture


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 2, 2009)

Coming right up


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 2, 2009)

Great shots David!!!


----------



## Mel (Jul 2, 2009)

Dude, you never cease to amaze me.  wow.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 2, 2009)

Hunter Haven said:


> PS.... now I want to see the bullet picture



See David, what'd I tell you? 

I do think it'd be alot easier to do a bullet shot than it was to try and teach Al 1..., 2..., 3 shoot; 1..., 2..., 3 shoot; 1..., 2..., 3 shoot 

DRB, it's just amazing what you can do with a camera.


----------



## quinn (Jul 2, 2009)

Sweet shots.Keep em coming.


----------



## Hoss (Jul 2, 2009)

Great job on those, DRB.  You are our highspeed guru.

Hoss


----------



## BradMyers (Jul 2, 2009)

Cool stuff indeed David. Bullet shot? mmm...


----------



## wolfess (Jul 2, 2009)

Great job. You da-man...


----------



## Buck (Jul 2, 2009)

I see Al pulled out his finest arrows for the photo shoot...  

Nice shots David!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 2, 2009)

Real cool - especially how it lifted the shaft.


----------



## Twodollarpistol (Jul 2, 2009)

I cant think of anything to say about how cool that is. Thanks for sharing
TDP


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 2, 2009)

*Great series*



DRB1313 said:


> It was amazing to see how the arrow got deflected by the bursting balloon.


 
That is pretty cool indeed. Nice work guys!


----------



## Browtine (Jul 2, 2009)

That's pretty cool there.


----------



## mlbfish (Jul 2, 2009)

Great series. Nice job.


----------



## secondseason (Jul 2, 2009)

Hats off to the 2 shooters.

That is awesome!!


----------



## JasonF (Jul 2, 2009)

Good shootin both Al and David!   Those are awesome!!!
Can't wait to see what else you come up with!


----------



## bigkga69 (Jul 2, 2009)

ok....you know black powder with Smokey is next


----------



## stuckbuck (Jul 2, 2009)

That's insane! 


Very cool.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments, looking forward to all the 4th Photos


----------



## leo (Jul 3, 2009)

Awesome capture DRB 

Congrats to the trad shooter too, Hey Al, guess balloons are easier to hit than empty water bottles


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 3, 2009)

you did awesome bro !!!!  makes me want to revisit the shots of ethan and his 243 with the water bottles !!!!   great shootin too al33 !!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 7, 2009)

Those are way cool! Just amazing. 
Nice work! 


How did you get John to hold the ballon?


----------



## bristol_bound (Jul 10, 2009)

Been a little tied up, Man I have missed some good stuff! Great work, way cool shots DRB!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 11, 2010)

AWESOME David can't believe I I didn't see and comment on what  GREAT SHOTS both you and Al made on that balloon


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jun 14, 2010)

What kind of set up and settings were you using, been thinking about trying some handgun muzzleblast stuff!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 14, 2010)

Jason these were taken outside in the brightest mid-day sun I could find.
Used a white balloon (It will give you a faster ss).
Spot meter the white balloon, get your reading for SS &f-stop, then
set your camera to manual and use those same settings.

The reason for this is that if you are shooting shutter priority or aperture priority, after the balloon burst the camera will very quickly re-adjust the settings based on the scene.

This only matters if you are trying to capture the shot using continuous mode, but if you can do it with one click, you are the Man!!

Hope this helps.


----------



## rip18 (Jun 14, 2010)

Don't know how I missed this one, but great job, y'all!!!!


----------



## Freddy (Jun 14, 2010)

Not much to say but great job and thanks for sharing. Those are some really cool shots.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 14, 2010)

here's another challenge using bow and arrow.

Take a picture of the bow as the arrow has just left the string.  It is crazy to see what the string does....here's a link to a pic that timed it. http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=4982967&postcount=30   Top Picture.  Just wanting to see it a little more clearly if possible.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 14, 2010)

Cool shots fellas


----------

